# Speak and Quiet



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm in the midst of trying to teach my two these opposite commands. It's proving much harder than I thought it would be. Obi is not really a barker but Roo can be and she sets him off  so i really want them to both to get it. 

My progress so far is mixed. Obi has now mastered Speak. He was so funny when he first started as he just kept mumbling at me and giving me low gruffs. Now I can get him to do a proper bark on my Speak command so next steps for him are to cue in the Quiet. 

Roo on the other hand is a bit of a disaster as I can't entice her to bark! Madness, given she's the main culprit usually! She just gives me her paw all the time, bless her. So we're working on her Speak and I'm hoping that banging on the wall when she's not looking might work today..... 

If anyone has got these commands down to a tee I'd love to get any useful tips.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I have tried with Molly cause she barks for no reason sometimes like if someone is in the hallway or if someone is walking a dog and she hears their dog tags. I had started with the "quiet" part first so still working on it I am using this website: http://www.wikihow.com/Teach-Your-Dog-to-Speak

So far not much luck


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

I'll be watching this post as I am also trying to get Arthur to stop barking as I don't want Meg to start joining in - not going well so far!!!!!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I to will be watching with interest as since we have been hostage in a Motel room for over 21 days . . I'm now regreting we have not taught Sami and Carley the Quiet word!! At times Sami will obey (at his own will of cource) and then whine cause he wants to bark!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Beemer is our barker. I've been torn about his barking. It is always directed at something outside of our house or yard. If birds fly into our yard, he doesn't make a peep. But I swear he let's me know if anyone is getting too close to the house. He doesn't bark at people or animals on the sidewalk but people or animals who come close to the door or the gate. Just when they get too close.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh I wish I had mastered this!!(and he does bark at birds!), I did try for a while, at one time I would say speak when he was barking to try and teach it and he ended up going quiet, so for a little while it shut him up barking when I said speak! not for long though.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady will say please, and I love you....but....we are still working on the Quiet part.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Lady will say please, and I love you....but....we are still working on the Quiet part.


We need a video 

All my big dogs I have taught to 'speak'. Kiki and my old JR give/gave audible warning anyway so I haven't bothered to formerly teach them.
One of our GSDs was a very quiet dog and it was hard to get her to bark - the most effective way of training her to speak was by waiting with her inside the door when my OH was due back from work. At that time we were living in a top floor flat in Bridlington. I would see his car park on the street below and then go and wait with Cheka and really get her excited - her tail would lash and she would dance, but it took days before she started to woof -as soon as she did I gave the speak command and praised and treated her - of course the ultimate reward for her was Nigel coming in. At that point she was told quiet. We would practice like this with Nige the wrong side of the door and only when she was reliably barking on the command speak did the door open. Then I introduced a hand signal and we would do the hand signal (bark) before food. If she kept barking then no food. Each hand signal one bark only.

With Kiki - she barks when someone comes to the door. the dogs have to be behind me before I'll open the door and I would body block them if they try to pass me. I won;t open the door until Kiki is quiet. Inzi doesn't bark at the door unless told/signalled to do so.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Marzi said:


> We need a video
> 
> All my big dogs I have taught to 'speak'. Kiki and my old JR give/gave audible warning anyway so I haven't bothered to formerly teach them.
> One of our GSDs was a very quiet dog and it was hard to get her to bark - the most effective way of training her to speak was by waiting with her inside the door when my OH was due back from work. At that time we were living in a top floor flat in Bridlington. I would see his car park on the street below and then go and wait with Cheka and really get her excited - her tail would lash and she would dance, but it took days before she started to woof -as soon as she did I gave the speak command and praised and treated her - of course the ultimate reward for her was Nigel coming in. At that point she was told quiet. We would practice like this with Nige the wrong side of the door and only when she was reliably barking on the command speak did the door open. Then I introduced a hand signal and we would do the hand signal (bark) before food. If she kept barking then no food. Each hand signal one bark only.
> ...



Oh I will get hubby to work on one...he did the training for those.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I wish ..... Mine bark at people going past and at neighbours dogs barking, it's like Chinese whispers. Fergus is a barker too ... After a couple of days he was barking from the lounge when he heard people entering the house.. How he knew !!!
Well if the kids had goofed around Wilf would do a one bark stop, one bark stop, one bark stop .... Anyway my house is so much fun...Mable and Fergus a re playing with noises that go with that and Wilf is doing the one bark stop one bark stop to them Im going crackers x


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Samson is doing some really horrible attention barking at the moment where he will just stand in front of me and bark at me like mad! I know he's trying to get me to play or give him a fuss but I don't want to reward his barking by doing this to shut him up or he will always do it.
So I end up screeching and screaming at him to shut up which is pointless I know but sometimes he just gets me to the end of my tether!!! And he knows he's got my attention then! Argggghhhh!!!! 
I must learn to keep calm and ignore him! Really hard when your ears are ringing from how loud it is!!!!
Tips please............


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I love this idea of teaching your dog to learn how to speak - I 'd never heard of it before. 

Nikki, Samson sounds just like barney .....

Dio.ren, thanks for the link to the website, I'm going to give that a go.


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

RangerC said:


> Nikki, Samson sounds just like barney .


Nice to know I'm not the only one going through this at the moment!!
It's not a nice phase at all. I'm hoping he will learn quickly!

I sometimes feel like I'm wishing the puppy days away and I know that when he's older I will miss all the fun. He has just turned one last week and I can't believe how fast it's gone but I find myself saying...I can't wait until this time next year when he'll be over all the puppy stuff and he's two!!!!!

I had a shower this morning and whilst I was in there he got a toilet roll and shredded the whole thing on my bed. I can laugh now but gosh he's being naughty at the moment!!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

NikkiB said:


> Nice to know I'm not the only one going through this at the moment!!
> It's not a nice phase at all. I'm hoping he will learn quickly!
> 
> I sometimes feel like I'm wishing the puppy days away and I know that when he's older I will miss all the fun. He has just turned one last week and I can't believe how fast it's gone but I find myself saying...I can't wait until this time next year when he'll be over all the puppy stuff and he's two!!!!!
> ...


Definitely a cocky teenager at the moment, they always like the last word too! My Dudley can be a bit like this and boy does his bark go through you (talking about your previous post now!), I just turn away and ignore him if I know its just for attention, in fact sometimes I say wait even if he is barking to go out as I sometimes feel he is bossing me about most of the time!


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Definitely a cocky teenager at the moment, they always like the last word too! My Dudley can be a bit like this and boy does his bark go through you (talking about your previous post now!), I just turn away and ignore him if I know its just for attention, in fact sometimes I say wait even if he is barking to go out as I sometimes feel he is bossing me about most of the time!


That's exactly how it is in our house! I feel like he's trying to be top dog and tell us what to do! If I can master this ' quiet' command would be fab!!!! What with my two teenagers and now him trying to have the last word I have no hope!!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok.. Here is the video of lady!! I hope it works. I don't usually upload videos. 
http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m587/amanda_willson3/VID_20130913_201046_zpse54d7ef0.mp4



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Ok.. Here is the video of lady!! I hope it works. I don't usually upload videos.
> http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m587/amanda_willson3/VID_20130913_201046_zpse54d7ef0.mp4
> 
> 
> ...


Aww Lady is so smart! Love when she does the paw


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dio.ren said:


> Aww Lady is so smart! Love when she does the paw


Lol...her dad!!! Hurry up and give me a cookie!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

We have been trying to teach Billy the quiet command. Success some of the time so he does get what it means but less success if I haven't got any treat to hand.
The other thing he does is when I say quiet - he will mumble something, almost like he is having the last word!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Ok.. Here is the video of lady!! I hope it works. I don't usually upload videos.
> http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m587/amanda_willson3/VID_20130913_201046_zpse54d7ef0.mp4
> 
> 
> ...


worked fine, what a clever girl, she has a nice low tone bark as well, Dudley's is much louder and goes right through you.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lady is very clever!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks. Yes her bark is not too bad. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

